# November 2015 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Oct 22, 2015)

Please select your favorite idea for our November LM theme. One vote! Make it count.
Poll will close on Friday, October 30th.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 22, 2015)

Hooray!  I contributed!


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 22, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Hooray!  I contributed!



Your contribution has been noted


----------



## Clippins (Oct 22, 2015)

I have cast my vote


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 23, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Hooray!  I contributed!



Congratulations, but my contribution will be the one you read about in the newspapers tomorrow. 8)


----------



## belthagor (Oct 23, 2015)

I have made my request.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm going to hold my vote until the very end.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 23, 2015)

We're still in need of judges as well for this LM. Any takers?


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 24, 2015)

I will judge again. But they ain`t seen their scores for this month yet!!!


----------



## Smith (Oct 27, 2015)

Yay, Reason 346! 

(it's a Jimmy Eat World song, by the way)


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 28, 2015)

Dream Thief coming up on the rails!!!!


----------



## belthagor (Oct 28, 2015)

sorry to interupt but, what is reason 346 exactly?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 28, 2015)

I have no idea but I liked it because it felt like I could write something completely ridiculous over it.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 28, 2015)

And Dream Thief takes the lead in the final furlong!!!!


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 28, 2015)

There is a distinct lack of cheese orientated prompts, this is unfair and I will complain to the highest authotity.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 28, 2015)

Bazz, I believe you may just be the highest authority on cheese related prompts.


----------



## Smith (Oct 28, 2015)

belthagor said:


> sorry to interupt but, what is reason 346 exactly?



It's the title of a Jimmy Eat World song. That's where majority of my prompt suggestions come from (music).


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 29, 2015)

belthagor said:


> sorry to interupt but, what is reason 346 exactly?


Whatever you want it to be, Bel.  Whatever you want it to be.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright, we have less than a full 24 hours to vote. Get em in, peeps!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 29, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> There is a distinct lack of cheese orientated prompts, this is unfair and I will complain to the highest authotity.



If you suggest a cheesy prompt for next month, I will second it, bazz.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alrighty, Dream Thief it is


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 31, 2015)

kilroy214 said:


> Alrighty, Dream Thief it is



I could probably write a book on this subject in _non_-fiction.
Doing it in fiction will be more challenging.
I look forward to it.


----------

